# Anyone receive their 1k jacket yet?



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

It's almost too late in the year for a jacket here in SoCal, but I've been waiting on mine for a couple of weeks. Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

You can't be serious?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> You can't be serious?


I am? It's just a question. If you haven't received yours yet, that's fine. I you have, I'd like to know. I'm curious what they look like in person.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sporting mine right now.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Sporting mine right now.
> 
> View attachment 35365


Nice pull!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It's almost too late in the year for a jacket here in SoCal, but I've been waiting on mine for a couple of weeks. Anyone get theirs yet?


I lived in SoCal most of my life, no time of the year is "jacket" time.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

andaas said:


> I lived in SoCal most of my life, no time of the year is "jacket" time.


It can get chilly at 4am near the coast..


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

andaas said:


> I lived in SoCal most of my life, no time of the year is "jacket" time.


Especially jackets that have the Lyft logo screaming you are a proud driver of these terrible rideshare companies..............


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Especially jackets that have the Lyft logo screaming you are a proud driver of these terrible rideshare companies..............


Looked like it was a black logo on a black jacket. Hardly screaming, and I could use a light jacket since all of my outerwear is from back in Michigan.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

So, the real answer that nobody felt like saying is "no, we haven't received our jackets". Thanks for the succinct and helpful replies, guys!


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> So, the real answer that nobody felt like saying is "no, we haven't received our jackets". Thanks for the succinct and helpful replies, guys!


Not one that wants to admit they have one


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It can get chilly at 4am near the coast..


Lived in Huntington Beach, 50F isn't chilly, lol.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Saw one at goodwill


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Got mine a few days ago. They run big...should have ordered small.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> You can't be serious?





rickybobby said:


> Not one that wants to admit they have one





rleezx said:


> Saw one at goodwill


LMAO!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rleezx said:


> Saw one at goodwill


Funny funny funny!!!!! Thanks for making my Monday a little more tolerable.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> So, the real answer that nobody felt like saying is "no, we haven't received our jackets". Thanks for the succinct and helpful replies, guys!


Some of the drivers in my Facebook group received theirs. Mine is supposed to arrive this week.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Haven't seen mine. Damn near forgot I ordered it 'cause it's been awhile.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> I lived in SoCal most of my life, no time of the year is "jacket" time.


I was about to say he has to live in California to ever find 1000 rides on lyft


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Got mine just now....It's a cheap jacket. Might wear it in the woods since I actually don't have an outdoorsy jacket. In public? Ha.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I received mine yesterday. It's really not that bad. I'll probably wear it on cooler nights while driving Uber.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I received mine today as well. I like it. The logos are subdued enough that they don't bug me.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Is this the jacket everyone's talking about?
Link: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/218075017-The-1-000-Ride-Gift-for-Drivers


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It's almost too late in the year for a jacket here in SoCal, but I've been waiting on mine for a couple of weeks. Anyone get theirs yet?


Got it within a week (vs glowstache, which never did come)....st00pid XL size charts suggested under sized, nope they oversized

Darn thing is also more track suit top than jacket

Trade someone my new XL for your new L???


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Is that what they are doing after discontinuing the glostache, or was it in addition to?


----------



## Rob-LA (Jan 26, 2015)

They should have contracted with San Francisco startup American Giant, and customized their zip-up hoodie, touted "the greatest hoodie ever made."
The demand for this hoodie is so incredible that people are waiting up to four months to get one.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Then I'm sure it's about 1000x more expensive than what Lyft wants to spend on it.


----------

